# bad interaction betweeen boost and gcc (9.0 64bit)



## GODhack (Feb 15, 2012)

```
[  1%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/_arx_arxsavetool_common.dir/src/io/SaveBlock.cpp.o
In file included from /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007/src/io/SaveBlock.h:53,
                 from /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007/src/io/SaveBlock.cpp:44:
/usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007/src/platform/Platform.h:46:3: warning: #warning "Unknown target platform"
In file included from /usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/hash.hpp:15,
                 from /usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash.hpp:6,
                 from /usr/local/include/boost/unordered/unordered_map.hpp:17,
                 from /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007/src/io/SaveBlock.h:51,
                 from /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007/src/io/SaveBlock.cpp:44:
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp: In function 'size_t boost::hash_detail::float_hash_value(T)':
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:66: error: 'FP_ZERO' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:68: error: 'FP_INFINITE' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:70: error: 'FP_NAN' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:72: error: 'FP_NORMAL' was not declared in this scope
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:73: error: 'FP_SUBNORMAL' was not declared in this scope
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath: In function 'int __gnu_cxx::__capture_fpclassify(_Tp) [with _Tp = float]':
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath:539:   instantiated from 'int std::fpclassify(_Tp) [with _Tp = float]'
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:65:   instantiated from 'size_t boost::hash_detail::float_hash_value(T) [with T = float]'
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/hash.hpp:321:   instantiated from here
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath:468: error: 'fpclassify' was not declared in this scope
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath: In function 'int __gnu_cxx::__capture_fpclassify(_Tp) [with _Tp = double]':
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath:539:   instantiated from 'int std::fpclassify(_Tp) [with _Tp = double]'
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:65:   instantiated from 'size_t boost::hash_detail::float_hash_value(T) [with T = double]'
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/hash.hpp:326:   instantiated from here
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath:468: error: 'fpclassify' was not declared in this scope
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath: In function 'int __gnu_cxx::__capture_fpclassify(_Tp) [with _Tp = long double]':
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath:539:   instantiated from 'int std::fpclassify(_Tp) [with _Tp = long double]'
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/detail/hash_float.hpp:65:   instantiated from 'size_t boost::hash_detail::float_hash_value(T) [with T = long double]'
/usr/local/include/boost/functional/hash/hash.hpp:331:   instantiated from here
/usr/include/c++/4.2/cmath:468: error: 'fpclassify' was not declared in this scope
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/vytautas/arx/arx-ArxLibertatis-e0bc007.
```
Any ideas how to fix this? I need newer gcc?


----------

